# Open excision ganglion cyst excision shoulder



## ortho1991 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi All,

I hope someone can help. Here's what was done.

LT shoulder scope.

Extensive debridement: 
Bicpes Tenodesis: 
Subacromial decompression with acromioplasty: 
Rotator cuff repair.
Distal clavicle excision.

Open cyst excision A 3-cm incision was made in the skin lines over the AC joint cyst.   Small skin flaps were elevated and the cyst was gently shelled out and excised en bloc.  The specimen was sent to pathology.  After the remainder of the AC resection was performed, the AC joint capsule was then solidly repaired with 3 buried figure-of-eight #2 orthocord sutures.  The skin was closed with buried Bicryl and subcuticular Monocryl.

I know all the scope codes. I am looking for Open cyst excision code.  Can not find anything that applies.  

Any help will be appreciated.

Thank you.

Cathy


----------



## campy1961 (Jan 23, 2012)

Is this all the op note?


----------



## nyyankees (Jan 24, 2012)

cathy56 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope someone can help. Here's what was done.
> 
> ...



It would be unlisted....but it could be included with distal clavicle excision...


----------



## Klb3403 (Oct 7, 2013)

So what did you end up billing in this case? I have the same kind of case and I am just wondering if I should bill it as inclusive or unlisted. My problem is that my payor is Medicare and I work for an ASC, and Medicare wont pay for 29999 because its not on the fee schedule. Please help!!!!


----------

